
How Do You Know a Developer Is Doing a Good Job? - beekums
http://blog.professorbeekums.com/2017/01/how-do-you-know-developer-is-doing-good.html
======
onion2k
_Ideally, developers would be rewarded based on the amount of value they
provide to a business. It’s a simple concept: you make the company more money,
the company pays you more money._

That sounds like an assertion that needs to be justified. _Why_ is that the
ideal?

 _100 products, 100 lines of code!_

 _If you paid your developers per line of code, you would reward the
inefficient developers._

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loop_unrolling](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loop_unrolling)

 _An analogy to this is writing essays, novels, blog posts, etc. Would you
judge a writer solely on the number of words written? Probably not._

That's exactly how a lot of professional writers are paid.

